# Грыжи дисков L4-S1. Спондилоартроз



## Kreaman (4 Июл 2017)

Добрый день. С 2012 года имею межпозвоночные грыжи. После первого мрт в 2012 году, когда собственно и поставили диагноз грыж, я начал, с переодичностью в пол года-год, посещать мануального терапевта. т. е. отходив курс массажа 10 занятий, про боль в пояснице я мог забыть примерно на пол года-год. 
Примерно 2 месяца назад опять появились боли в поясничном отделе, отходив курс массажа получил небольшое облегчение. Но боли так и остались, особенно когда это касалось движений вперед/назад туловищем, также во сне было тяжело переворачиваться. 
Недавно сделал мрт. Межпозвоночная грыжа увеличилась на 0,5 мм. Также в заключение поставили диагноз Спондилоартроз. Начал посещать упражнения на доске Евминова, боли остались, но чувствую что позвоночник постепенно укрепляется. Параллельно начал пить Нимид Форте и ставить Диклоберл. Боль немного стихла, уже при сгибании не такая резкая боль и практически не тревожит. Под конец вечера обычно немного побаливает или при долгой ходьбе.
Предполагаю что эта боль связана со Спондилоатрозом, потому что когда болела грыжа боль была совсем другая.
Какими методами сейчас лечат эту болезнь? Есть ли какие то более эффективные лекарства, чем те которые сейчас пью.
В интернете кроме как Нано пласта ничего толкового не нашел, врач просто посоветовал заниматься спортом. Мне 27 лет, вес 90 кг, рост 182 см.
Прикладываю 3 файла: последнее мрт и 2 заключения (одно 2012, другое 2017)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2017)

С лекарствами конечно надо заканчивать, если боль остается, то возможно заканчивать устранение боли через блокаду фасеточную со стероидом и через физиотерапию (лучше всего УВТ и HIL- высокоинтенсивный лазер (имхо)).
Но устранение боли должно поддерживаться минимизацией подвижности в пораженных сегментах, а значит надо правильное поведение и лфк на правильный стереотип и на мышцы его обеспечивающие.
Правильное поведение, может меняться в зависимости от тренированности и стереотипности.
Боли к концу дня, это прежде (до спондилоартроза и обострения) было чувство усталости, которое приходит ко всем, только теперь это стало ощущение боли. Поэтому полежать и посидеть для отдыха, иногда лучшее лечение при такой усталости- боли. Частично в решении этой проблемы может помочь и корсет (правильный), при боли и нагрузке, а не при простом походе за пивом (за ящиком в корсете. А за бутылкой не надо).


----------



## Механик 117 (4 Июл 2017)

За 5 лет ничего не рассосалось и не усохло. Жаль, похожая ситуация.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2017)

Механик 117 написал(а):


> За 5 лет ничего не рассосалось и не усохло. Жаль, похожая ситуация.


Каждое обострение в течении года-это + к грыже.


----------



## Kreaman (5 Июл 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> С лекарствами конечно надо заканчивать, если боль остается, то возможно заканчивать устранение боли через блокаду фасеточную со стероидом и через физиотерапию (лучше всего УВТ и HIL- высокоинтенсивный лазер (имхо)).



Правильно, ли понимаю, что сделав блокаду смогу вылечить спондилоартроз?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2017)

Нет. Вылечить его нельзя. Можно уменьшить боль от спондилоартроза.
Знаете какмрантшн лучили боль от артроза ТВС и коленного сустава?


----------



## VeraGuseva (5 Июл 2017)

Вот у нас с Вами немного похожие ситуации, и мне тоже очень интересно именно не как устранить боль, это в принципе я уже знаю и приловчилась к своему телу, а именно понять причину этого. А так же приговор это или нет. С чего начать поэтапно? Что нужно поменять в жизни? Что нужно пропить? Что-то вообще существует, что пропив или пройти, ты пришел к врачу и он сказал, что ваш позвоночник прекратил дегенеративные изменения, и остеофиты прекратили развиваться? Просто если действительно есть какие-то реальные такие методы, а не рекламы от клиник где баснословные деньги, не по карману молодой семье, то стало бы легче и было бы стимул для лечения, а то судя по статьям, это просто отсрочка к неизбежной операции. Я Вера и ищу веру в выздоровление)))


----------

